# Looking for started or finished GSP



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a friend that's getting the itch to get a GSP. He's looking for either a started or finished dog. If anyone knows of one, get me the contact info and I'll put my friend in touch with the owner.
Thanks,
Mike B


----------

